

Techniques to Improve Regex Performance - ScottWRobinson
https://www.loggly.com/blog/five-invaluable-techniques-to-improve-regex-performance/

======
pronoiac
I was distracted by this: including .* at the start or end of a regex feels
like a pathological anti-optimization by itself.

------
Zancarius
Related (and also from the same site/poster):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9765900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9765900)

